# Cheapest In-Ear Monitoring rig?



## zollila (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm a singer in a band and have been using awful monitoring the past few months and I want to upgrade to a new system. However, all I find online is rigs that are wired and not allowing them to move around. Well, me being the type of guy I am, this simply put won't work. So what's the cheapest wireless in-ear monitor system? (receiver and transmitter)


----------



## iron blast (Oct 2, 2016)

I think the cheapest I've seen are the Galaxy Audio ones and although they are most affordable off the top of my head I dont think I can reccomend them. 
I've heard the signal is quite bad and they have alot of interference static with dropouts. The most reliable IEM systems for the money I can reccomend are the shure psm300 sets that are beteween$600 and $800 each last I checked. I know thats alot of coin but you get what you pay for.


----------



## jmeezle (Oct 3, 2016)

I have a brand new, unused Shure PSM900 (transmitter/receiver) for sale for $800 obo


----------



## spadz93 (Oct 12, 2016)

Don't cheap out, you WILL get what you pay for. Search for a PSM200 set on ebay or something. I've been using that for the last few years. The Shure IEMs themselves though are super meh and don't last very long, which is why I went with 64 audio


----------



## eyeswide (Oct 17, 2016)

Just get a good rig and be done with it. There is a massive difference in quality between a "cheap" one and a "professional" one, but not a huge difference in price. Cheap ones are just going to be a hassle in the end for you.


----------



## meowfaceman (Jan 18, 2017)

FWIW, we've had decent success with the Galaxy Audio AS1100. It's not fantastic by any means, but it does the job.

I will echo what others are saying here. I tried to cheap out, and I basically re-bought things several times. Got a few MIPRO 909s and we LOVE them. Worth the cost, IMO.


----------

